# Purple Kush (SR-71/Blue Sky Cut)



## Supreme_Smoke (Apr 3, 2009)

Anyone grow this strain?, wondering if she likes to feed heavy or not.  I will be growing in Coco if that matters, what PH level do they like?, will this strain be good for SOG type set-up? , should I let them go for the full 10 weeks?, any info would great, thanks !


----------

